# Lightning struck trees



## Tripled's (Apr 26, 2010)

Have heard over the years that a tree struck by lightning wouldn't burn. This has been told to me by numerous people of all ages. I have proved the theory wrong since I have burned many cords of lightning struck wood. Just wondering if anyone else has ever heard this old wise tale or knows maybe its origin???


----------



## Fishhead (Apr 26, 2010)

Never heard that one, I actually giggled when I read it.


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't have any lightning struck wood around, maybe i'll just run out with a piece in the next thunder storm to try it out! 

7


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 26, 2010)

Correct Me If I'm Wrong.

Isn't lightning striking trees the #1 cause of Forest Fires?:monkey:


----------



## avalancher (Apr 26, 2010)

I have heard that several times around here from the locals, and have even been questioned by several folks when delivering firewood.They wanted to make sure I cut the tree down with a saw instead of calling in an airstrike.


----------



## savageactor7 (Apr 26, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Correct Me If I'm Wrong.
> 
> Isn't lightning striking trees the #1 cause of Forest Fires?:monkey:



That's what I always thought as well.


----------



## Tripled's (Apr 26, 2010)

lol like i said an old wise tale I guess. Maybe its just some local thing. I've been told that 3 times now that I can think of while cutting a struck tree that it wouldn't burn because of it being struck. No leg pullin involved. They all wanted some of the firewood being cut until they found that out then didn't want anything to do with it. Had to find out if anyone else was hearin this anywhere else around.


----------



## DJ4wd (Apr 26, 2010)

I used to live down in ole MS,and never heard it but hey I didnt know evryone. Im going to hunt some lighting struck wood.


----------



## loadthestove (Apr 26, 2010)

Have heard the same tale around here..


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 26, 2010)

avalancher said:


> They wanted to make sure I *cut the tree down with a saw instead of calling in an airstrike*.







Now thet raht thar is *funny*, ah don' care *hoo* yew are!






Avalancher, you do have a way with words!  


You remind me of Lawdog!


----------



## gandrimp (Apr 26, 2010)

I've heard it around here also.


----------



## howellhandmade (Apr 26, 2010)

Not only will it burn, a certain amount of it hits the ground already split into kindling. 

It's amazing what people believe, but it's the human psychological trait of persistence at work. We will form a belief or opinion based on scant to no evidence, but once that belief is formed practically no evidence is sufficient to overturn it.

Jack


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, if it does burn you better have a left-handed smoke shifter to take care of the extra smoke.


----------



## gandrimp (Apr 26, 2010)

I have always wondered if maybe the old timers said this to keep people from cutting a tree that might "explode" so to speak. I have a neighbor with a tree about a hundred yards from my house he said I could have. Its about 20 ft tall now, and at eye level you can see through it all the way around. So basically its 20 ft tooth picks. Not interested I told him.


----------



## loadthestove (Apr 26, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> Well, if it does burn you better have a left-handed smoke shifter to take care of the extra smoke.




Hmmm,new one one me.didnt know they made a left-handed model


----------



## Booshcat (Apr 26, 2010)

I have also heard that if you can see the spot where the charge hit the ground on the trunk, and you dig down a little, you can sometimes find a glob of glass. This is from the lightning fusing dirt and sand together with the high temps.
Never found one myself, but I'm still looking.


----------



## mickeyd (Apr 26, 2010)

pure Hooy!:angrysoapbox:


----------



## songofthewood (Apr 26, 2010)

Lighting struck tree= pre seasoned wood!:jawdrop:


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 26, 2010)

loadthestove said:


> Hmmm,new one one me.didnt know they made a left-handed model



Yep. I usually find them in the camping section, next to the skyhooks.


----------



## jrjuday (Apr 27, 2010)

By the way, the proper phrase is "old WIVE'S tale", not to be confused with "old wive's tail."


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 28, 2010)

Old wive's tail?!! Them cougar bars is nuthin' but trouble.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 28, 2010)

Nope, never heard that one. But I'll remember the lightning-struck tree forest fire line in case someone tries to pass off the rural legend.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Apr 28, 2010)

Roy Hobbs made a baseball bat out of a tree struck by lightening. Didn't anyone see The Natural starring Robert Redford?


----------



## JimiLL (Jul 28, 2010)

howellhandmade said:


> Not only will it burn, a certain amount of it hits the ground already split into kindling.
> 
> It's amazing what people believe, but it's the human psychological trait of persistence at work. We will form a belief or opinion based on scant to no evidence, but once that belief is formed practically no evidence is sufficient to overturn it.
> 
> Jack



Reminds me of some people on this site....


----------



## Iska3 (Jul 28, 2010)

It might not make the best lumber but I'm sure it will burn. Maybe that's why we never left our beer cans hanging from the trees as path markers. Didn't want them cans to get hit by one of them strikes and take out a good tree. I had a barn hit by lighting and that sucker was up in smoke in no time. It really didn't burn until I opened up the door. That's when I learned about back flash.


----------



## wampum (Jul 28, 2010)

Well you guys laugh all you want,if you do happen to get it to burn it will electrocute your stove and all the smoke will give you a charge. If you try to clean out your stove to soon after burning you will probably get a bad shock. I have spent a lot of money on a special stove that turns this wood into household electricity. I actually have my stove hard wired to my meter box. While burning lightning struck wood it actually causes the meter to run backwards.
Just for safety,if you live within 50 miles of me I would suggest you bring it over for safe burning. If you want to travel further than that,go for it. It is always better to be safe then sorry. I will gladly accept all the lightning struck wood you have,,,,,,,,,,you know for safety. This is for your own good so bring it over ASAP. One last thing it has been known to blow ones tires out while driving down the road,(the wind creates static electricity)it is best to cut it to 16 inch lengths and split it before you load it,tarping also helps.(this helps retard the spark for a few days) I will take all you can bring,as a service to you. However in the near future because of a new energy tax,I will be forced to charge you $50.00 a cord for this disposal service.


----------



## danrclem (Jul 28, 2010)

wampum said:


> Well you guys laugh all you want,if you do happen to get it to burn it will electrocute your stove and all the smoke will give you a charge. If you try to clean out your stove to soon after burning you will probably get a bad shock. I have spent a lot of money on a special stove that turns this wood into household electricity. I actually have my stove hard wired to my meter box. While burning lightning struck wood it actually causes the meter to run backwards.
> Just for safety,if you live within 50 miles of me I would suggest you bring it over for safe burning. If you want to travel further than that,go for it. It is always better to be safe then sorry. I will gladly accept all the lightning struck wood you have,,,,,,,,,,you know for safety. This is for your own good so bring it over ASAP. One last thing it has been known to blow ones tires out while driving down the road,(the wind creates static electricity)it is best to cut it to 16 inch lengths and split it before you load it,tarping also helps.(this helps retard the spark for a few days) I will take all you can bring,as a service to you. However in the near future because of a new energy tax,I will be forced to charge you $50.00 a cord for this disposal service.



Dang Wampum, you'd make a good politician. LOL


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 28, 2010)

JimiLL said:


> Reminds me of some people on this site....





Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jul 28, 2010)

I heard it back when. It is a good story to keep circulating as it might keep someone from getting to a tree before I can 

Harry K


----------



## Austin1 (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't say about other tree's but I have seen tree's hit by lighting, Lodge pole pines and it blows the bark off them so they look like a barber shop pole. By the next summer they are dead and burn fineUnless it's dry out then they catch fire and can spread into a real forest fire kinda scary


----------



## bushinspector (Jul 29, 2010)

Had a silver maple get hit and no problems with it burning. The interesting thing was the black streak in the center of the tree.


----------



## Upidstay (Jul 29, 2010)

I remember as a kid, a big old red pine got struck by lightning. It went up like a roman candle.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Jul 30, 2010)

Probably an offshoot theory from the old government study on pregnacy and women. The study was to prove/disprove that a woman would not have "relations" once she was pregnant after a given time. Proved totally false except if one event occured....... marriage.


----------



## Mike Williams (Aug 8, 2012)

Tripled's said:


> lol like i said an old wise tale I guess. Maybe its just some local thing. I've been told that 3 times now that I can think of while cutting a struck tree that it wouldn't burn because of it being struck. No leg pullin involved. They all wanted some of the firewood being cut until they found that out then didn't want anything to do with it. Had to find out if anyone else was hearin this anywhere else around.



I know this thread is old but just found it  My grandfather used to refuse any tree struck by lightening. For a long time I did as well, but last year burnt a lot of wood that was killed by lightening and it burnt fine.


----------



## Chris-PA (Aug 8, 2012)

When I was a teenager there was an oak that had been hit by lightning in the woods behind my parent's place. There was a strip blown out the side of it and there was toothpick-sized and larger shrapnel all through the woods in that direction. It would not have been a good place to be! I don't remember if we burned it or not.


----------



## Mac88 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll take all the lightning-struck wood ya got. I don't care if it's exploded. Makes good kindling.


----------



## CTYank (Aug 8, 2012)

Tripled's said:


> lol like i said an *old wise tale* I guess. Maybe its just some local thing. I've been told that 3 times now that I can think of while cutting a struck tree that it wouldn't burn because of it being struck. No leg pullin involved. They all wanted some of the firewood being cut until they found that out then didn't want anything to do with it. Had to find out if anyone else was hearin this anywhere else around.



Interesting twist. Always heard it as "old wives' tale" meaning it's your option to believe it.


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Aug 9, 2012)

howellhandmade said:


> Not only will it burn, a certain amount of it hits the ground already split into kindling.
> 
> It's amazing what people believe, but it's the human psychological trait of persistence at work. We will form a belief or opinion based on scant to no evidence, but once that belief is formed practically no evidence is sufficient to overturn it.
> 
> Jack



You mean,like all the peole that believe putting pine in your firebox will cause the house to burn to the ground?


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Aug 9, 2012)

This probably got started by someone trying to warn people about cutting damaged trees. Scare of the novice cutter from taking on a tree with internal damage? Just thinking out loud


----------



## H 2 H (Aug 9, 2012)

Just last month on Friday the 13th we had a 60' to 70' Cedar get hit buy lighting and guess what the limbs and all the real small stuff burned up in the clean up pile just fine :msp_biggrin:

What we could get in our wood shed is getting ready for this coming winter :msp_biggrin:


----------



## jdc123 (Aug 9, 2012)

Tripled's said:


> Have heard over the years that a tree struck by lightning wouldn't burn. This has been told to me by numerous people of all ages. I have proved the theory wrong since I have burned many cords of lightning struck wood. Just wondering if anyone else has ever heard this old wise tale or knows maybe its origin???



Can't believe anything like this would get told in Mississippi.:msp_smile:


----------



## leo58 (Aug 9, 2012)

I have heard this tale all my life [54years]. Neighbor had an 18 inch dbh walnut struck by lightning Tues. AM. I cut most of it up Wed. morning. Found this thread tonite .Ironic. I have 50 acres of Southcentral kentucky woods to cut my firewood from so I cut only white oak. I couldn't pass up free pre-split firewood. I found walnuts 40 ft. from where they would have normally fallen and no walnuts were left on the tree. Would have liked to have seen the strike. Betcha the wood will burn when I put it in on a bed of w.oak coals.


----------



## cantoo (Aug 10, 2012)

Maybe it's a bad luck thing, the tree was hit by lightning so maybe keep it away from your house. Now the tree that H2H cut down that was struck by lightning on Friday the 13th, I would cut it up and give it to my mother in law.


----------



## Mike Williams (Aug 10, 2012)

cantoo said:


> Maybe it's a bad luck thing, the tree was hit by lightning so maybe keep it away from your house. Now the tree that H2H cut down that was struck by lightning on Friday the 13th, I would cut it up and give it to my mother in law.



Haha now that's a good idea added benefit is it makes you look like a nice guy for giving her the wood. Course I like my mother in law and would never consider anything like that


----------

